# Megan Racing Axle Back



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just received and installed my Megan Racing axle back. First off, FIRST CLASS build/weld quality. Completly made of highly polished stainless steel. Fit is perfect, and installed quite easily, all you need is a jack, jackstand, lug wrench, 14mm socket, and a flathead screwdriver. 

1 - Jack up car 
2 - Remove left rear tire (not necessary, but it makes install easier) 
3 - Remove two 14mm bolts 
4 - Use the screwdriver to help pry the OEM muffler off the rubber hangers 
5 - Do the reverse for installation of Axle back.... 

Sound? Really deep tone, almost silent at idle, nice rumble when revved up. I'll post a picture and sound clip later. 

All that and the best part is that is only cost me $180 shipped!


Chimmike.... yeah yeah I know, I just posted this on two other boards....


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Too bad $tillen can't sell his axle back muffler for that price, lol. I've seen a pic of the Megan Racing muffler on B15 Sentra.net it looks nice, and you can't beat the price. If i had a B15 sentra i would get one too. Good luck with it...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

pics, sound clips.... i am waiting to see it!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

couple of pics.... video coming later today.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

More Pics and a 8mb video clip... The sound is just so-so, it was 
windy today.


















Video...

http://home.satx.rr.com/caraveo/megan.wmv


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Cool clip. Yea it was windy as hell today, i was outside working on my GF's Accord putting in a stereo, it was cold and windy. Looks great by the way.

wow, you live in SA... Check your PM


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

There is a couple of us in SA, we have a meet going on Apr 4th if either of you are interested

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50527&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I always miss out on that stuff! that is first friday


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

beautiful ..... just plain beautiful 

some day my car will be that color...


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have done some searching and I can not find that particular exhaust. What is the name of that exhaust. I have looked at the megan racing website and can find no reference to the axle back system. Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

E-mail Calvin at Megan Racing. [email protected]

He is telling everyone $190 shipped now. The price is going up, he told me it will be $265 in a bit.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks great Ruben! Order me one, will ya?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

And did you know that you posted this on two other forums? Why is that?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

sharing the love


----------

